# Lee County



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2006)

The rut is ON in Lee County right now.


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 26, 2006)

Sick em' Nic.

Bring home a wall hanger!!!!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 27, 2006)

Bucks, beware!
Sue


----------

